# Application for confirmation within two years of turning 21.



## 1004ront (Nov 19, 2018)

Greetings all, i recently turned 21 this year and found out that one of the conditions stated under my permanent residence is that my permit shall lapse if i do not submit an application for confirmation within two years of me having turned 21 years of age. ive tried contacting home affairs and vfs with no help as they keep referring me to one another each claiming that the other handles it. has anyone gone through this or has any information that could help? it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

1004ront said:


> Greetings all, i recently turned 21 this year and found out that one of the conditions stated under my permanent residence is that my permit shall lapse if i do not submit an application for confirmation within two years of me having turned 21 years of age. ive tried contacting home affairs and vfs with no help as they keep referring me to one another each claiming that the other handles it. has anyone gone through this or has any information that could help? it will be greatly appreciated.


Send your request to [email protected] . You may want to also send to [email protected] and [email protected] because they do take long to respond sometimes. Also make sure to request a case number as this will make it easier to get them to take action on this.


----------



## 1004ront (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

1004ront said:


> Thank you very much for the information.


Hi, did you ever receive anyfeedback from DHA with regards to permit compliance?


----------



## 1004ront (Nov 19, 2018)

explorer1 said:


> Hi, did you ever receive anyfeedback from DHA with regards to permit compliance?


Hi there, Still no response from them and it is almost a year later.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Yaa its a blackhole. But as long as you keep proof that you indeed submitted then you are cool.


----------



## ManInAfrica (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi all. Does anyone know the process for fulfilling this? Should I apply for Proof of Permanent Residence?


----------

